# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## Frengky Setiawan

Salam kenal suhu sekalian,

Perkenalkan nama saya Frengky, lokasi jakarta-tangerang
Sebenarnya sudah beberapa lama ikutin forum tapi belum sempat memperkenalkan diri, 

saya penggemar ikan hias mulai dari (berdasarkan urutan waktunya  ::  ) Cupang, Lobster Air tawar, Discus, Chiclids, Koi
yang tersisa tinggal Koi dan chiclids saja....

Sempat punya target mau buat farm, yang belum kesampaian :P

Semoga bisa saling belajar di forum ini

Terima kasih..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Salam kenal om

----------


## Frengky Setiawan

> Salam kenal om


Iya om terima kasih  ::

----------

